# Freezing catalpa worms...



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

I blanched them in boiling water then pat dry,place in plastic tub with corn meal then in the freezer they went...I searched the net for the best way to freeze and it seems to be matter of opinion. Anybody have a special way you do it... Can't wait to get out and use these bad boys...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

We always either just put them in the fridge at a really cold temp to slow them down and then froze them in corn meal, or again in the fridge to slow them down and then in little sandwich bags filled with water to cover them and in the freezer...

I know alot of peopl dont use water as it can turn them brown and mushy after freezing, but we never had any problems.


----------



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks I might give that a shot on the next batch. Do you fish them inside out or put right on hook and go with it 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I've fished them both ways... if you get fish in an area with the smell of them it doesnt seem to matter, but if you are searching for them before the bite starts picking up I occasionally turn them


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I put about 10 in ziplock bag (alive ) and put them inside a dark bag in the deep freeze. They keep there color as long as you don't pull them out and leave them in the sun. Keep them on ice and only get out one bag at a time. If there fresh I like to use them inside out.


----------

